# 5.1 Surround Sound Capture



## strangersin (May 12, 2017)

Will 5.1 capture ever be implemented into OBS? While this has no use in streaming, a lot of people still use OBS for local capture. However, as someone that captures local footage for game trailer purposes, the absence of the ability to record 5.1 surround sound to isolate the center channel for clean dialogue is a huge drawback.

I feel like the inclusion of the ability to capture 5.1 surround sound like BlackMagic Media Express + Intensity capture can do, except with compressed formats via x264, NVENCE, etc. Would be a HUGE step up and would attract more users who don't stream.


----------



## pkv (May 12, 2017)

+1
ideally 7.1 also but up to 16 audio channels (sdi limit) would be wonderful;
or more generally, allow passthrough audio for the recording functions


----------



## pkv (May 27, 2017)

@strangersin 
check https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/support-for-multichannel-audio-in-rtmp.68308/

I have worked on a branch which implements multichannel audio recording (either in standard or advanced recording mode);
tested with a decklink mini recorder + 7.1 audio source.

Streaming in rtmp and mpeg-ts tcp work also OOB.


----------

